# I know we've been asking for more advertising of the Canadian Forces...



## ThatsLife (17 Mar 2006)

But now it's just getting ridiculous.

Alright, we've all seen the governments attempt to rake in the recruits with their, dare I say, "eye-catching" commericial. But today, my heart tore in two as my ears were filled with utter crap; my eyes began to bleed due to the incredible amount of embarassment I was witnessing. 

As I sat in my car waiting for my Iced Cap and Canadian Maple I faintly heard "Canadian forces" on the radio, so I turned up the volume and this is what I heard:

Girl: "Hey there, have you heard about the super cool canadian forces!"
Guy:" No way, tell me more about it!"
Girl: " Ok well, the canadian forces will pay for your education and the pay is pretty good."
Guy:" No way! Radical!"

Be strong. Proud. Todays Canadian Forces.


W-what is this!? Are we promoting a cupcake sale for senior prom!?  I mean don't get me wrong, I admire our government for actually doing something but couldn't we atleast put some effort into it?

How about something that won't make us feel like smashing the radio using the nearest coffee mug in your car?

These are alot of questions i'm asking, but damn...

Give me a few hours with a decent quality microphone, a computer and "300+ sound effects" CD and i'll make something half as decent as what's been played all over the radio atleast six times a day (i've counted six so far).

I'm sorry but this is more of a rant than anything, but if anyone shares the same view as me or has even heard this advertisement and you have a different opinion than me, then please share.


----------



## IamCanadian (17 Mar 2006)

I've heard that commercial many times and I agree that it's terrible. If they advertise like that then they will have people joining for the wrong reasons, so they can get a free education.


----------



## The Gues-|- (17 Mar 2006)

If anything, I'm sure it will be counter-productive by the sounds of it.  Christ! who talks like that?? Are you sure they say "radical"?


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Mar 2006)

Perhaps you might get your point across with a polite and detailed message to the Public Affairs General Inquiry Office.  I would suggest carefully explaining what is wrong with the commercial, give them your age and personal situation (school, etc.) to allow them to see that you are talking from within the target audience group.  Tell them what terms are out of date and why the commercial isn't going to connect.  I have no doubt there are PA types reading these forums, but how much they take back with them is another question.

Media Contacts - DND/CF Public Affairs Contacts
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/contact_pa_e.asp



> GENERAL INQUIRY OFFICE
> Assistant Deputy Minister (Public Affairs) / ADM (PA)
> National Defence Headquarters
> MGen George R. Pearkes Bldg, 15NT
> ...


----------



## GINge! (17 Mar 2006)

Good lord, that is horrible. 

<--- Joined up because he saw the "There's no life like it!" _Barrrrrump-bump _ commercial


----------



## GAP (17 Mar 2006)

I agree they are pretty horrible, and sometimes misdirected, but give some thought to who is reading/hearing them. Most civilians vision of the forces are Hollywood images..they have no real clue. There is no life like it, so there is nothing for them to relate to other than the movie junk.  A good example is some of the recuitment questions I see in this forum, and those are from people who have a glimmer of what it's like.

A suggestion might be to talk to some young civilians and see how they view the ads. Might be an interesting exercise. Remember you are viewing it from a bias background.


----------



## DG-41 (17 Mar 2006)

Jumpin' Jimminy Cricket on a stick, "radical" was getting a little dated when *I* was a teenager.

What's next?

"Hey, have you heard about the ace Canadian Forces? They're the cat's pyjamas!"

 :

DG


----------



## The Gues-|- (17 Mar 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Perhaps you might get your point across with a polite and detailed message to the Public Affairs General Inquiry Office.  I would suggest carefully explaining what is wrong with the commercial, give them your age and personal situation (school, etc.) to allow them to see that you are talking from within the target audience group.  Tell them what terms are out of date and why the commercial isn't going to connect.  I have no doubt there are PA types reading these forums, but how much they take back with them is another question.
> 
> Media Contacts - DND/CF Public Affairs Contacts
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/contact_pa_e.asp



Sent!  Thanks for the link O'Leary


----------



## Journeyman (17 Mar 2006)

Makaveli said:
			
		

> I've heard that commercial many times and I agree that it's terrible. If they advertise like that then they will have people joining for the wrong reasons, so they can get a free education.



 Re: Civie career after RMC? 
« Reply #9 on: Yesterday at 21:14:49 »


			
				bbbb said:
			
		

> A *lot of the people I know at RMC * are there for the degree and *expressed no intention of staying for a long-term career* in the CF. It's that easy there.



Although I agree it's a quite lame commercial, people going to RMC for the "wrong" reason is hardly a new problem.


----------



## Wookilar (17 Mar 2006)

All of the radio spots are terrible. We all know how cheesy (but flashy) the video pieces are, but the radio campaign takes the cake.

My question is, would it be Public Affiars or CFRG that should be contacted? If anyone knows who is actually in charge of the recruiting campaign, could they post it?

AND, do you think that comments from serving members be really taken into acount? Afterall, I'm not exactly in the target demographic anymore.


----------



## The Gues-|- (17 Mar 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Re: Civie career after RMC?
> « Reply #9 on: Yesterday at 21:14:49 »
> Although I agree it's a quite lame commercial, people going to RMC for the "wrong" reason is hardly a new problem.



That's what I'm saying!  If they spent less time on the financial benefits of joining the CF and more time on what life could be like.. jumping out of plains, shooting rifles and pistols, PT and all that jazz we'd get the people who want a challenge, not the people who want to be debt free... aaaannyyywwaayys we've been through that and that's pretty much what I summed up in the letter... waiting for a response.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Mar 2006)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> My question is, would it be Public Affiars or CFRG that should be contacted?



As with all things recruiting-related on this site, refer to Kincanucks... 

The ads are his fault - - spam him!   >

(Sorry S, couldn't help myself    )


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Mar 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> Jumpin' Jimminy Cricket on a stick, "radical" was getting a little dated when *I* was a teenager.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> ...



23 Skidoo!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Mar 2006)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> AND, do you think that comments from serving members be really taken into acount? Afterall, I'm not exactly in the target demographic anymore.



Anyone IN the CF is no longer part of the 'target group'....right?

I mean, if they were, the ads would be like

Boy: Hey, I just got TOS in the CF!
Girl: Kewl! I'm on BMQ 0604 in July!
Boy: I can't wait to get OJT with the SRAAW, I might even by BIQ by December!

To which the average listener would be all....huh? ??? ??? ???


----------



## elminister (17 Mar 2006)

Even thou members of the CF are no longer in the "target group" they might get some pretty good suggestions from us.


----------



## monika (17 Mar 2006)

Civi opinion? The ads are out dated. Talking like that was out the window in 1985!

Don't promote too many freebies because you'll end up with those who want a free rider on the gravy train. Show it for what it is and you get the people you need, who want to be there.

That said, there's a billboard ad for the CF right by my work, across from Woodbine racetrack. Nothing wrong with it, other than the fact it is located in a cemetary. Someone should look into that...


----------



## bgc_fan (17 Mar 2006)

Not to be overly negative, but while promoting all the "fun" stuff might make a more attractive ad, the guys in the office couldn't help but chuckle with the current commercials. Imagine that you did join because of the chance to jump out of planes, fire weapons, etc. The problem is how often do you actually do these sort of things on a regular basis? I'm sure there are those who are sitting on PAT platoon who are a bit jaded by the recruitment message regarding challenges while they sit around waiting for a course because they're still not out of the training system yet, i.e. no OJT option was offered.

I could see people enlisting and then not bothering renewing their contracts if they feel disillusioned by what they were promised.

I hope this made a bit of sense, my mind's a little flightly at the moment... thinking about the fact that most of the "fun" stuff is actually during training and that afterwards it seems a lot more admin work in the case of officers.


----------



## armyrules (18 Mar 2006)

Awww that commercial is .... baaad!! They should use some of the videos that the boys from army.ca have made up. Some of them are better than the recruiting videos that you see on television!!


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (18 Mar 2006)

> I could see people enlisting and then not bothering renewing their contracts if they feel disillusioned by what they were promised.



I dont see that as a likely problem. The ads are what need to attract people to think about the military, they're not what convinces them about it. If they dont renew their contracts, its because they didnt enjoy their time in the military, or dont need to be in it anymore. Whether they joined because they needed to, or because they wanted to do all the cool stuff promised on the ad which they didnt get to do, its not the ad that makes them  not renew their contracts.


----------



## couchcommander (18 Mar 2006)

I thought the old ad ("theres no life like it", with the frigates, helicopters, etc.) was well done, interesting, and got the point across.... but it's how many years old? You just can't keep playing the same thing over and over and over again... use the same format if you want, but change it up a little. 

Further, one of the reasons that ad was sucessful was due to it's well produced looking nature.... these new radio ads just don't have that professional sound to them IMO (like some guys with a CD of military marches and a mic hooked up to their home PC).


----------



## Scott (18 Mar 2006)

Heard my first ever radio ad for the CF today. On C100 Halifax. Pretty big market station.

And it was my girlfriends car, that's the only reason the radio wasn't on the Q.  8)


----------



## bgc_fan (18 Mar 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> I dont see that as a likely problem. The ads are what need to attract people to think about the military, they're not what convinces them about it. If they dont renew their contracts, its because they didnt enjoy their time in the military, or dont need to be in it anymore. Whether they joined because they needed to, or because they wanted to do all the cool stuff promised on the ad which they didnt get to do, its not the ad that makes them  not renew their contracts.



That's true, I guess I'm just looking more on the retension side of things. I'd hate to see a situation where time and money is spent training a huge amount of people, but only retaining a handful past their first contract.

That said, I think the recent TV ads are pretty nice, showing the various activities done in the CF.

As an aside, another 2Lt doing OJT with me stumbled onto a recruitment drive at the local mall run by the reserves. He said it impressed him enough that he would have joined again.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (20 Mar 2006)

They should have infantry soldiers design the recruiting ads, no one will do a better job


----------



## Haggis (20 Mar 2006)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> They should have infantry soldiers design the recruiting ads, no one will do a better job



Not exactly....

Several years ago a Reserve Infantry unit put up posters asking "Have you ever wanted to command enough firepower to level a city block?" 

Didn't go over too well in a university town....


----------



## AznVengence (20 Mar 2006)

I like the TV  commerical for the CDN forces better, it seems more serious. in ways


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (21 Mar 2006)

> That said, I think the recent TV ads are pretty nice, showing the various activities done in the CF.



I think they'd be better if they were more like the Slovenian recruiting video, which emphasises the idea that the military is a much more unique, exciting and adventurous job than any normal civvy job.

http://www.slovenskavojska.si/video/opk/mors_eng_60s.mpg


----------



## Journeyman (21 Mar 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> "Have you ever wanted to command enough firepower to level a city block?" - - Didn't go over too well


 ;D  I like it



			
				Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> ... the Slovenian recruiting video
> http://www.slovenskavojska.si/video/opk/mors_eng_60s.mpg


Well done vid. Perhaps a dopey question 1.....but why is it in English? They speak Slovene.....and in ethnically mixed areas, Hungarian or Italian - - not English.

--------------
1 Not relevent, but I've learned to ask questions, after that tragic occurrence when I said "I do" without thinking through the consequences, or asking enough questions


----------



## GAP (21 Mar 2006)

Excellent recruiting video...CF could learn a lot from that...impressed


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (21 Mar 2006)

I propose the members of Army.ca hold some kind of contest to see who can put together the best Advertisement for the CF as voted by Army.ca's members.

the winning advertisement gets sent to Ottawa with the following list of demands:

Use this, and many things like it, or we'll take away hockey again.

that is all.


----------



## monika (21 Mar 2006)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> Use this, and many things like it, or we'll take away hockey again.



I call your bluff! I'm a Leafs fan - I haven't seen hockey since Chirstmas


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (21 Mar 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> I call your bluff! I'm a Leafs fan - I haven't seen hockey since Chirstmas



As am I, which makes it a low risk high reward plot for me !  >


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (21 Mar 2006)

> I propose the members of Army.ca hold some kind of contest to see who can put together the best Advertisement for the CF as voted by Army.ca's members.
> 
> the winning advertisement gets sent to Ottawa with the following list of demands:
> 
> ...



Thats actually not a bad idea. The CF, IMO, should do something like this at a unit size. Each unit makes their own video, and the winning video recieves some sort of prize... the video can then be used, or it can be spliced with other segments of other recruiting videos.


----------



## Zartan (21 Mar 2006)

And lord only knows that the entry and the prize together would cost less than the production of the real ads themselves.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (21 Mar 2006)

Zartan said:
			
		

> And lord only knows that the entry and the prize together would cost less than the production of the real ads themselves.



no no nothing that big , i just mean like a simple video or audio clip put together by people here on their own time at home with whatever they can find.... somebody else said they could make better ads with a decent microphone and some sounds, lets see it  >

seriously, we should do it. 

Put a vote up on army.ca when theyre all done, and the winner gets a "congratulations! you dont suck!" email, and we send the winning advertisement to somebody in the government and pray it works out as well as the tim hortons request for K-town.

Hey, itll be fun at least, lol.


----------



## Kiel vonAachen (21 Mar 2006)

Hi guys. I haven't seen or heard the ad campaign for the Canadian Forces, but from your comments, it sounds pretty lame. From the it-could-only-happen-at-the-Pentagon department: Did any of you see the US Army billboard campaign that used group photos of young soldiers, and in large letters along the bottom, it read,"We love our privates." Apparently, the Pentagon received lots of e-mails requesting more specific information, but so far, Secretary of Defense Rumsfeld has not clarified which privates the ads were referring to. This is rather unusual for uncle Donald since he usually explains and clarifies everything in such great detail that most Americans get a headache when watching his press conferences.


----------



## Zartan (23 Mar 2006)

Sorry, I wasn't being sarcastic back there. I'm 100% certain that us soldiers could whip up something that would kick in the teeth of any of our current advertisements, certainly the radio ad. The TV ads are rather good, but it seems that are other print and radio ads seem to rely more upon taking advantages of stereotypes and being politcally correct than effective ("Army pays for University? Radical, dude. Snoonch to the Noonch," etc.)

However, in a way, I think that the ads are directed in the wrong way, in essence. Let's face it, how many of us have wanted to be in the Armed Forces for as long as we can remember? The ads had no influence upon our decisions to join, and I'm sure those poster declaring "the Canadian Forces celebrate "racially minority" heritage month" aren't influencing anybody else. I'm not sure what I'm trying to say, myself, but what I mean is that the forces could perhaps focus more upon convincing people who have felt inclined to join but haven't into seeing the Forces as a viable option for their career or side career. Plenty of folks I know have expressed their wishes to join, but haven't for one reason or another.  We need the means to attract them into the fold, and the means to actually handle their recruitment.


----------

